# Buckeye Burl Damascus



## SubVet10 (Feb 9, 2019)

I've had the book-matched scales for several years now. Original plan was to make 1911 grips out of them. After getting the steel, I think this is a good combination. Even unpolished, the depth on them is incredible.
*EDIT* If allergies don't get me I hope to have it finished tomorrow.

The other is my first shot without using a blade blank. It's a 6"OAL, three finger EDC inspired by the Wilmont K25.
Steel is 1/8" D2
Grips will be cross-layered Camo G10

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 10, 2019)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 10, 2019)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 11, 2019)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 11, 2019)

Looking good so far... That buckeye is beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Feb 16, 2019)

So many popcorn icons - guess I best not jack this up! 
Still a bit of cosmetic work to iron out, although I did much better at the epoxy not spilling out everywhere. It had some filing work on the spine but it didn't last through shaping - added a little too much meat on the scale initial shaping because of fear of under sizing. 
Last picture is the "revO" . Only made it to 2000 grit before my hands and time gave out. 
Cheers.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SubVet10 (Feb 24, 2019)

Finished up with the micro mesh pads. Final polish 12,000 grit.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 25, 2019)

It wil Keall!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strider (Mar 21, 2019)

Looks useful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

